# Casement windows.



## ZH-Rider (May 18, 2008)

Hi,

I'm a newb to joinery and am looking for plans and designs for casement windows. I've mocked up a few designs of my own but they are not great and I would like to compare them to some 'tried and tested' versions.
Any help would be much appreciated.
Thanks,
M.


----------



## felderfan (Sep 23, 2008)

*Casement Windows*

Hi Just noticed your post and remember the pain i went through trying to find a satisfactory design for windows for a house i am building.
I think most people seem to think there is not a lot to knocking up a window frame, but i wanted something that appeared symetrical and was properly sealed, any window with a fixed pain and an opener to comply with ventilation requirement doesn't look right to me(novice also)I live in the UK and don't know if Spilka(Swedish) have an outlet there but assume they will, they do a hinge mechanism that locates on the centre line of the window(horizontal or vertical) and allows the window to be rotated for cleaning from the inside.
I asked the UK dealer if it was possible to have a set of the sketches used for constructing the various sections(assuming that Spilka would have a technical requirement for all manufacturers to comply with).they were kind enough to send me all the information.
Hope that is of some help and good luck with the project(just wish someone would have helped me)
Have a nice one
Regards
Mike:thumbsup:


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

zh-rider,
It's been a month since your post. Are you still in the research phase or are you beyond this question?


----------



## ZH-Rider (May 18, 2008)

*casement windows.*

Thanks for all of the info so far from everyone, its all been a great help.

To give you a little more information, I renovate historical buildings out in eastern europe. I decided to start making my own windows as they all had to be bespoke in their size and their historical features, eg type of hinges etc. Finding a company to build the windows out here was just ending up being too expensive.

I have been experimenting with a few basic designs in an attempt to use this and just adapt that basic design to fit the particular building I'm working on. 

I was really looking for a plan or design of some sort to compare my ideas with one that was tried and tested. I would hate to install something only to find a design floor 6 months down the road.

Thanks,

Martin.


----------

